# how to start apache in an offline environment?

## rbalasus

how to start apache in an offline environment

hello I try to start apache on a notebook. 

 the following message appears:

 * WARNING:  apache2 is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.wlan0 has started

 What is necessary that apache starts?

 I want to acces the serversites via: 

http://localhost/

 thanx in advance!

----------

## mikegpitt

Have you tried setting RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="none" in your /etc/conf.d/rc?

----------

## rbalasus

Hello! A wonder it works!

the formerly entry was 

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

I was changing it to none and apache has started as expected.

Thanx for your help !

----------

